# 2019 SEL - Fuse box diagrams?



## arjones85 (Feb 29, 2020)

Super irritating that VW couldn't bother to put fuse diagrams in the manual or on the fuse covers itself. How lazy can you be? :screwy:

Anyway, doesn't anyone have this info available that you could share? I found a post for a 2018, but it's difficult to know if that carries over to the 2019 or not.

Thank you!


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*2019 Atlas Fuse Panel C -SC- Assignment, from August 2019*


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

I guess while were at it...anything you can share on the fuse box under the hood?

This is great. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arjones85 (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you, that's super helpful!

What I was specifically looking for was the fuse for the 115V outlet. It looks like that's maybe SC46?

Also yes, I second a pic for the fuse diagram for under the hood too, if you have it.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Andre VW said:


> I guess while were at it...anything you can share on the fuse box under the hood?
> 
> This is great. Thanks.
> 
> ...





arjones85 said:


> Thank you, that's super helpful!
> 
> What I was specifically looking for was the fuse for the 115V outlet. It looks like that's maybe SC46?
> 
> Also yes, I second a pic for the fuse diagram for under the hood too, if you have it.


Sorry, but that's way too many pages to post here regarding Fuse Panels A and B due to equipment variations, etc.

https://erwin.vw.com

TW


----------



## Chuck_IV (May 21, 2020)

Hi all,
Dredging this back up because I am about to hard wire a radar detector into my 2019 S model. From the diagram at the top of this thread, it looks like the ideal fuse to use is SC40. However, I then read at the top of the diagram about making sure if things are plugged into the socket, make sure they are disconnected from the power supply when the vehicle is off, to prevent battery drainage.

Is this really true? I have a socket splitter that shows engine voltage, plugged into my lighter plug and when I turn off the engine, the display goes off. 

So is SC40 the fuse to tap into for my connection and will it go off when the key is removed(yes, the S has a pop out key and not push button start).


Thanks


----------



## Meghanmcvt (Jun 16, 2020)

TWs/VW said:


> *2019 Atlas Fuse Panel C -SC- Assignment, from August 2019*
> 
> Do you know which fuse it is to fix the cigarette lighters? Mine decided to blow.


----------



## ciscaid (9 mo ago)

i'm also finding the 115V outlet gplay,
is it right the SC46 ?


----------

